# Am I doing it wrong?



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

running 150-200 miles in a 8pm - 3am shift, making about $170-$240 20% included a night

how are you guys doing a night please list down on reply thank you


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds good. Where are you operating?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Roberto said:


> Sounds good. Where are you operating?


how much u do?


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

So roughly 30/hr?
what did you expect to make?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I would say that if you can earn $1.15+/mi (net of uber) then you are doing OK.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

veikveik said:


> So roughly 30/hr?
> what did you expect to make?


i was thinking about the mileage i used if its too much for an 8hr shift


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I do about 200 miles in 8 hour shift as well. I work morning though.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I do about 200 miles in 8 hour shift as well. I work morning though.


how much you making?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

$150-200 gross.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> $150-200 gross.


nice...
but then starting september there will be no more $1/trip incentives will this affect u as well?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> nice...
> but then starting september there will be no more $1/trip incentives will this affect u as well?


Yes. I average 10-15 rides a day.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Yes. I average 10-15 rides a day.


i know same here
it will be another $10-15 bucks deducted asside from 20% and the $10 iphone


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

I've worked the 4p-mid shift in SF and gross anywhere from $180-$300 per night. Mostly in the $235 area i would say. Recently shifted to the 6a-1p doing roughly same and doing about 150 miles per day.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberSF said:


> I've worked the 4p-mid shift in SF and gross anywhere from $180-$300 per night. Mostly in the $235 area i would say. Recently shifted to the 6a-1p doing roughly same and doing about 150 miles per day.


wow its crazy down there at SF


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I would say that if you can earn $1.15+/mi (net of uber) then you are doing OK.


Without any surge pricing that figure is correct.


----------



## vudu145 (Aug 8, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> running 150-200 miles in a 8pm - 3am shift, making about $170-$240 20% included a night
> 
> how are you guys doing a night please list down on reply thank you


Id say you are doing well I worked yesterday from 5pm to 2am and made 23.00 in Philadelphia.


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

vudu145 said:


> Id say you are doing well I worked yesterday from 5pm to 2am and made 23.00 in Philadelphia.


might as well go home and sleep


----------



## paulm (Jul 4, 2014)

vudu145 said:


> Id say you are doing well I worked yesterday from 5pm to 2am and made 23.00 in Philadelphia.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

this was my first weekend driving. 3 hours ish thursday, 6 or 7 friday and saturday from about 5 or 6 pm to 11:30 or so. tonight was another couple hours. sundays suck, it appears. but. total fares about 370, before uber's fee and all that. i think i'm ok with that... depends how the rest of the week goes.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

arklan said:


> this was my first weekend driving. 3 hours ish thursday, 6 or 7 friday and saturday from about 5 or 6 pm to 11:30 or so. tonight was another couple hours. sundays suck, it appears. but. total fares about 370, before uber's fee and all that. i think i'm ok with that... depends how the rest of the week goes.


A key question: how many miles did you drive to earn the $370? If you drove 370 or more, then that probably isn't ok. You need to quantify your expenses, ideally on a per mile basis, so that you can have some idea of how you are doing. As a starter, use the IRS figure of $0.56/mile. Then, track your mileage. You will need to know your mileage when it comes time to calculate your net profits.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

i'd need to double check my odometer, but i don't think it was that bad. i'll run the numbers later.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

looked to be about 350. so, yea. not great to say the least. i'd been fare chasing instead of sit a wait. tried to do it the other way tonight ... got three fairs. i think it covered the gas i used, but not by much... part of the problem for me is living 30 miles or so north of downtown dallas. gota drive a bit to get ANY rides.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

vudu145 said:


> Id say you are doing well I worked yesterday from 5pm to 2am and made 23.00 in Philadelphia.


I hope a "0" is missing somewhere...
if not, that'll just about cover for gas & dinner...


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> I hope a "0" is missing somewhere...
> if not, that'll just about cover for gas & dinner...


Even i no longer uber , but i was like that ..... working for 5 to 11 i made $8 BUT once i move to possible busier down to town or mid town..... KABOOM ... i got $61 in 20 minutes fares..... so the advice....

Where you at .. is not where everyone ... busy and need uber.....


----------

